# Solved: My subwoofer smells when I put it too loud...



## Eskapism (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I've had my Logitech Z623's since like September now and since I got them, the sub would give off a sort of rubbery smell when I turn up my volume past half way.

Anyone reckon it's just because it's kinda fairly new and I haven't like 'worn them in'? Or maybe is it that it shouldn't smell like that?


----------



## Ritchie99912 (Jun 13, 2011)

Usually when rubber is new there is a slightly dusty resin on the rubber. Turning the bass up over half-way could be shaking the subwoofer hard enough to blow this resin off the speaker inside, possibly.

Is it a "burning" rubber smell, or just smelling similar to a bicycle tyre tube, or a vehicle tyre tube?


----------



## Eskapism (Oct 2, 2010)

Ritchie99912 said:


> Usually when rubber is new there is a slightly dusty resin on the rubber. Turning the bass up over half-way could be shaking the subwoofer hard enough to blow this resin off the speaker inside, possibly.
> 
> Is it a "burning" rubber smell, or just smelling similar to a bicycle tyre tube, or a vehicle tyre tube?


Well like it's a sort of... fresh rubber, i guess like a bicycle tire tube. Both my brother and sister have said to me that the smell is normal as I've only had my sub volume up loud like 5 or 6 times since I got it and it's like it still needs to be 'broken in' or something.


----------



## Ritchie99912 (Jun 13, 2011)

It sounds to be perfectly fine, I mean, unless you get some burning sensation then there's nothing to worry about. "New metal just needs to stretch" as some people say, same applies here. Enjoy your Z623's and the bass, I'm an X-530 user


----------

